# Triggers



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Took a day off to go trigger fishing with two of my good friendstoday and of course the forecast was for seas 3 to 5 with a 20 knot+ wind from the NNE, and they didn't show up at the doc until late thirty. Thought we would just work out the close inshore public spots up on the beach as we caught a few nice triggers there this past Sunday. Caught one million very large ruby lips and nothing else. Fearing the weather forecast we decided to brave it out and just move farther south only about 5 miles just to be safe. Seaswere not so bad, wind was a bitch. Again with the big ruby lips. We decide to move out even further...so far we have only seen 3 footers from every direction so we move out to 130 ft. Bam...triggers. Hundreds of them...13 3/4". All were hugging the bottom very tight. Must have something to do with the full moon....I guess. Found some whites and mingos and then "flipper' showed up and followed us for awhile robbing us of boating anything and shredding our gear. We wound up 22 miles offshore in 150 ft to get away from flipper with winds about 10 kts and variable but predominately NNE with 2 ft seas from every direction and found these guys hunkered down on the very bottom! Trigger fingers tonite baby!!!!! Oh yeah....check out the 3 to 5's coming in....great forecastin NOAA!!!!! You must get your weather data from NMFS!














































Never figured out what this guy was.


----------



## jimbo (Feb 26, 2008)

awsome, to target triggers and go get them


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

soap fish I think


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

yup its a soap fish, its a type of grouper but dosent get very big


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Good looking triggers. Were you the only boat out there today? I love it when the weatherman's wrong in our favor. Thanks for the post. Gene Team Recess


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

The edge,







In two of your pictures I can see the beach condos.


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

nice mess of triggers. glad to see someonemade itoffshore in between all this windy weather.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

very nice mess of triggers there! i caught a monster trigger that topped the scales at 9lbs on opening day of snapper season. that was the last one i caught for the year:banghead they sure are tasty


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

> *sealark (11/5/2009)*The edge,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! I can see that nothing gets past you sealark. lol . The pics where you can see the beach are those of us "fishing the close in spots" as I said in my original post before moving offshore or of us returning but still about 10-12 miles offshore. Crossed a wind line there and that is what the seas looked like. We went out of destin so 150 ft is about 22 miles but still not to the edge. That is about 8more miles south from the direction we went. Saw only one charter boat all day out there and he was probably 5-6 miles to the east of us and was probably running from flipper too!


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

> *specslayer (11/4/2009)*yup its a soap fish, its a type of grouper but dosent get very big


Oh man...I wish I would have known that, I could have gotten him to "foam up and really screwed with my buddies! Thanls for the ID. He ate a huge peice of cut squid!


----------



## CATCH-ALL (Oct 6, 2009)

Pass Time - incompetently bad weather predictions by NOAA are all part of the Vast EnviroFascist Conspiracy to keep overprivileged boaters and evil fishermen off the water. 

Catch


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

> *CATCH-ALL (11/5/2009)*Pass Time - incompetently bad weather predictions by NOAA are all part of the Vast EnviroFascist Conspiracy to keep overprivileged boaters and evil fishermen off the water.
> 
> Catch


HAhahaha I hear ya catch-all! Love that stsement. I always say that I wouldn't be so paranoid if everyone wasn't after me! lol


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

> *ScullsMcNasty (11/5/2009)*very nice mess of triggers there! i caught a monster trigger that topped the scales at 9lbs on opening day of snapper season. that was the last one i caught for the year:banghead they sure are tasty


Dang Skulls...9 lbs....I know that was fun. I am trying to sharpen my trigger hunting skills this winter so I can locate those big ones. Can't wait for the 9 pounders!


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Great job. Last trip I made this year we caught at least 30 triggers and everyone of them except 4 were 13 3/4''. Got aggravated that only 4 keepers in that spot. I have noticed I caught way more triggers this year than the last 2 years just most of them short. On one spot I jigged up several, they were so thick I was snagging them.


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

This time of the year you really have to learn to read the weather map for yourself and throw out the forecast. I know too many people who have no idea how the wind will blow if they see a high moving through and a low on the way. By the way, nice triggers. I remember when the whole ice chest looked like that and the snapper were few and far between.

Chris


----------

